# 6 speed Gearbox for the P11



## amon293 (Jan 3, 2005)

It's this possible? do you know here i can buy one? suggestions and trouble reports please... 

Thanks!


----------



## boommer (Jun 13, 2004)

amon293 said:


> It's this possible? do you know here i can buy one? suggestions and trouble reports please...
> 
> Thanks!



I think this is possible since the P11 came with a 6-speed tranny i think. I am gonna try and put on in my car later on this year.


----------



## hybrid G (May 11, 2004)

boommer said:


> I think this is possible since the P11 came with a 6-speed tranny i think. I am gonna try and put on in my car later on this year.



Are you refering to the 6 speed CVT box that comes with the SR20VE?

Hybrid


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

yup it is possible, i know a guy in cali that has them, if you want his email/phone number send me a pm and i will get it to you


----------

